# Tilly and the big blue bandage...



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Nail removed yesterday...all went ok apart from they said it was oozing a little, and they were able take most of it off...it was HORRIBLE leaving her as she gets so anxious nowadays, its like she already knew she was there for the day. She was circling and rooing when I was talking to the vet nurse, then I had to actually push her head back through the door cus she nearly pulled the nurse off her feet to do a quick exit with me...that just about did it and I was sobbing all the way to work! She is fine today though..bloody weather doesnt help, its so wet and horrid we need to bag the bandage then put her boot on everytime she goes out...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, poor 'boo-boo Tilly', what a face. Give her a big hug from me Sadie & Loo


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a soulful face. Hang in there sweet girl--the pack sends you roooooooos.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor thing! She looks soo sad...in a pretty kinda way.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Poor baby - you gotta love that face. Sending her get well wishes and hugs.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

poor ole Tilly, she does look sad, hope she is feeling better now she is back home, she is such a brave girl going through all this. Tom sends her BIG hug !!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor baby, I wouldn't want to stay at the vet either! When Finny had his nail taken off I wrapped it in Press'N'Seal Glad wrap from the grocery store and it worked really well for the potty stops in the rain. Hope it heals up soon!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been waiting for the update ... thank you. Poor Tilly - she does look real sad in that pic. But we all know that you are a good momma, hang in there!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Hope Tilly feels better soon, hopefully the weather should improve for the rest of the week :crossfing


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

AWWW - sweet Tilly! I can only imagine how hard it was to leave her at the vet too! Hope she's feeling better soon. How long does she have to wear the bandage?


Tiffany


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor thing! Does this have to happen frequently?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Celeigh said:


> Poor thing! Does this have to happen frequently?


yeah, pretty often...as the damaged nails grow they begin to separate and can get infected. Sometimes they just drop off at some point on there own but sometimes they need to be whipped off at the vets (like this one)

She is getting the bandage changed tomorow, they normally put another one on for 3 days so she is normally bandaged about a week.

Thanks for your get well thoughts, she is a pro at walking on these ma-hoo-sive bandages now!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor little Tilly give her lost of hugs from Daisy Charlie and me

Maggie
XXXX


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Tilly just looks so sad in that picture. Sending her get well wishes.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww poor Tills!!!! That look sure says it all! (((HUGS))) from Canada sweet girl!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I love her coloring and the blue bandage really shows. The power of the paws be with her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...I don't blame her for her react or you for yours, one bit!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

What a sad face. Poor Tils is a real trooper. Hugs and roos from Farley and me. Jon


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww, poor Tilly, I hope she feels better soon. She is still such a golden beauty though!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Aww Tilly, you look so sad. smoochies


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Poor Tilly!Give her extra hug.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Tilly, but she sounds like a pro with handling the bandage. Give that girl a bunch of kisses from Beau and Bama. Hopefully this will be the last one for a long time.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Dear Tilly, you are a brave little girl, hugs for Asha and Hudson, your Aussie admirers!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor Tilly. Hope the weather gets better around your area. She is a good girl for leaving her bandage alone.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's an idea, Tilly can come and Visit the furries, we have sun for the rest of the week, then when she's better Ollie can show her all his favourite swim spots


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  poor Miss Tilly, prayers for a fast healing so your girl to go out and play bandage free!!!

Bet she'll be super glad when that thing finally comes off!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww poor girl =( look at that face! Hope she's feeling better soon..no dog likes to wear shoes, I imagine


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. poor Tilly! Well I hope this solves your nail problem. I guess it will have to with it being gone. Give her lots of loves from me and Murphy!! Get better soon Tills!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor girl - what a boo boo face! hope she's feeling better today


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wishing Tilly a speedy recovery from her surgery. I hope this fixes the nail problem for good.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor Tilly. doesn't it just tear your heart out when you have to leave them somewhere you know they don't want to be? Oh well if only she could understand it's for her own good. Feel better soon girl.


----------

